# Diamond Python Questions!



## acdstrt (Nov 11, 2017)

Hey Guys, 

So recently I got my licence because a mate of mine has decided to go travelling for X amount of time. 
He's got a Diamond, and said that I could have him. 
Mate got back from NZ a week ago, and the Python hasn't been handled while he's been gone (4 months). 

The run down my mate gave me was that he has been handled since he first got him. Mate made the mistake of not using a feeding tank, and so I feel that as soon as the tank is opened, he thinks it's feeding time. 

Being in Coastal NSW, he's fairly climatised to the area, and only has a heat pad below the log house, and the roof of the tank is metal sheet with air holes in it. 

I fed him Thursday arvo, and have waited before I try to hold him due to the indigestion issues it can cause etc. But given the new environment he's in, with a new owner, and having not being handled for so long, I'm a tad cautious. He seems tank protective.

I've done a fair bit of research, considering I've not owned a snake before, but I simply couldn't say no to the offer of such a beauty.

Any feedback is appreciated!
Cheers!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 11, 2017)

I don't agree with using a separate feeding tank, I think a lot of other people feel the same way... The snake should be fed in its normal enclosure, preferably at night.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 11, 2017)

Its a Diamond. They are not known for being particularly aggressive though some can bite if they feel threatened.
I am not a fan of feeding snakes away from their enclosure, in my opinion it has no bearing on if the animal will strike or not. I think their sense of smell is well enough developed to distinguish between you and a rat. They are striking out of stress, fear or surprise. If they thought you were food they would coil around you in an attempt to disable you prior to consumption.


----------



## acdstrt (Nov 11, 2017)

Alrighty, I value the feedback guys. His words were that he personally felt it a mistake to have not had two tanks, a second for feeding. I was unsure, but given the responses I feel better knowing that.

I'm going to open up the tank, and let his natural curiosity take place, in the hope that he does venture out. 

Worst comes to worse, I get a puncture mark and bruise for a few days. My concern lies with not wanting to startle the fella with unfamiliar environment, scents and new owner.


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 11, 2017)

acdstrt said:


> Alrighty, I value the feedback guys. His words were that he personally felt it a mistake to have not had two tanks, a second for feeding. I was unsure, but given the responses I feel better knowing that.
> 
> I'm going to open up the tank, and let his natural curiosity take place, in the hope that he does venture out.
> 
> Worst comes to worse, I get a puncture mark and bruise for a few days. My concern lies with not wanting to startle the fella with unfamiliar environment, scents and new owner.


Let him settle for a week.

If he bites you, it’s s good learning experience.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 11, 2017)

Not many snake keepers have not had the occasional love tap from one of their pretty's. (None of the ones that are honest and have been keeping more than a few weeks anyway)
It comes as part of the learning curve, (unless keeping ven's then its a road best not traveled)


----------



## acdstrt (Nov 11, 2017)

Update: 
Gave him a home reno, which made him a little more active, I let him come out of the tank and use my arms as a bridge through to the other side of the tank through the glass panel. 

Didn't seem phased by me, more so intrigued which is awesome! 
Maybe now the misses will be a little more accepting of the fact that I bought him home unannounced haha.
Small progress is still progress!


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 11, 2017)

acdstrt said:


> View attachment 321891


That’s not a diamond python haha, that’s a coastal I believe @kittycat17 would know


----------



## kittycat17 (Nov 11, 2017)

Not a diamond, looks quite coastal like, but I would guess a diamond x coastal or a natural integrade. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 11, 2017)

looks like a coastal to me


----------



## pythoninfinite (Nov 11, 2017)

Impossible to tell the heritage, but def not a Diamond -they're all Carpets anyway...

Jamie


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 11, 2017)

Unlike a Diamond it will need more heat than normal NSW weather.


----------



## Wally (Nov 11, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Unlike a Diamond it will need more heat than normal NSW weather.



"Normal NSW weather". Words I wouldn't normally place in the same sentence.


----------



## acdstrt (Nov 12, 2017)

Well then, 
I've been misinformed by the previous owner, cheers for the update guys. 
I get that they're all sub species, but behaviourally are diamonds and coastals similar?


----------



## cement (Nov 26, 2017)

yes they are mate. Trust me after keeping and breeding diamonds for years as well as other species,.. diamonds can be just as bitey as any other snake, and the large ones can pack a fair punch.
Theres no telling what sub species your snake is without knowing its back ground but it is not a diamond .


----------



## Buggster (Nov 26, 2017)

For future reference- my typical Diamond yearling.

Similar care, but I believe you’d want to keep Diamonds a touch cooler than you would a Coastal. I’m also on the ‘feeding tubs are useless’ side of this argument. Only time I’ve copped a bite from my snakes was moving them into or out of their tubs during feeding time. Any other time and they’re not completely docile. An angry, bitey snake is going to be angry and bitey regardless of food.


----------

